# My only “true” Zep!!I found this old boy



## Wards Guy.. (May 19, 2018)

I found this old boy four years ago south of Dallas underneath the drain spout on an old barn. The left front fork was completely roached!!  I just recently relocated to Denver and finally had four hours today to get it to a rolling chassis.  My cousin in Northern California rebuilt me a front fork and a couple of springs. It’s almost rideable. Still looking for 2 spring cups. Let me know if there are any to be found. Also is there a thread going for these, I could be searching under the wrong name. Any help is appreciated!!!!! Fred


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 19, 2018)

Repairs....


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 19, 2018)




----------



## GTs58 (May 19, 2018)

Bringing back the dead is tuff undertaking.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 19, 2018)

I really needed rescued...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 19, 2018)

Wards Guy.. said:


> I found this old boy four years ago south of Dallas underneath the drain spout on an old barn. The left front fork was completely roached!!  I just recently relocated to Denver and finally had four hours today to get it to a rolling chassis.  My cousin in Northern California rebuilt me a front fork and a couple of springs. It’s almost rideable. Still looking for 2 spring cups. Let me know if there are any to be found. Also is there a thread going for these, I could be searching under the wrong name. Any help is appreciated!!!!! Fred
> 
> View attachment 810378
> 
> ...



It looks like a Snyder built Hawthorne Twin Bar....nice.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/monark-built-tankless-5bar-thread-hawthorne-twin.54711/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/5-bar-hawthorne.18707/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hawthorne-5-bar.122288/#post-816979


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 20, 2018)

It has 2 screw holes in the frame where the tank may have been mounted to be the Deluxe version? Can anyone help with that?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 20, 2018)

Here's some more threads to help.....
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/n...ars-snyder-cwc-built.90207/page-3#post-850357
 https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1939-hawthorne-twinbar-zep.90173/page-4#post-568362


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 20, 2018)

Wards Guy.. said:


> It has 2 screw holes in the frame where the tank may . have been mounted to be the Deluxe version? Can anyone help with that?




Those holes are for the battery cage and yes it’s a Tank model . Great find .
Enjoy the Ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bicycle larry (May 20, 2018)

like mine


----------



## rustjunkie (May 20, 2018)

great find!
Could we see more pics of the "bridge" piece on the shifter please?


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 20, 2018)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 20, 2018)

awesome. how about where the cable goes past the seat tube? What's there?


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 20, 2018)

How about the spring cups! Is there anyone with 2 sitting on a shelf covered with rust!!!


----------



## catfish (May 21, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 21, 2018)

bicycle larry said:


> like mine
> 
> View attachment 810665




Nope different bicycle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bicycle larry (May 21, 2018)

thanks I see that now   


Kickstand3 said:


> Nope different bicycle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



sorry it is all to getter different . from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (May 21, 2018)

thanks I see that now   


Kickstand3 said:


> Nope different bicycle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



sorry it is all to getter different . from bicycle larry


----------



## fordmike65 (May 21, 2018)

You're getting him all cornfused! These are not the same bikes


WetDogGraphix said:


> It looks like a Snyder built Hawthorne Twin Bar....nice.
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/monark-built-tankless-5bar-thread-hawthorne-twin.54711/
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/5-bar-hawthorne.18707/
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hawthorne-5-bar.122288/#post-816979






WetDogGraphix said:


> Here's some more threads to help.....
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/n...ars-snyder-cwc-built.90207/page-3#post-850357





Looks like a Snyder built Hawthorne Zep.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 21, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> You're getting him all cornfused! These are not the same bikes



Just trying to help....I read thru all those threads and realized what it was when 1 of the post was talking about the 2 holes in the frame for the tank...I was at least right about Snyder built.....


----------



## szathmarig (May 22, 2018)

Here are some springs for sale on Ebay https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RO...549887?hash=item213e43c67f:g:Pz4AAOSwpNxavV9s


----------



## mrg (May 25, 2018)

szathmarig said:


> Here are some springs for sale on Ebay https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RO...549887?hash=item213e43c67f:g:Pz4AAOSwpNxavV9s



 Post war springs.


----------

